# Mitsubishi injector pump issues



## chall (Mar 8, 2006)

have a mitsubishi d-2650-fd
no manuals for this anywhere! Help appreciated.
Need help with injector pump info.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Chall,

WELCOME TO TF. 

I'm going to assume your model is a Grey because I can't find it listed as made for import. 

You might try DDD (triple D) tractors as your nearest dealer who may have manuals that include injector pump diagrams and trouble shooting.

The only other person (I know) that has, or can get the information would be Len Sheaffer, in Dixon IL. "Town & Country Tractor". He is quite possibly the standout expert of the smallest of grey tractors all the way up to import excavators...If he doesn't have it, he can get it. His souce of suppliers, contacts and exporters are direct from Japan.

Good luck, Mark


----------



## chall (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks, i'll give them a try!


----------

